# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Am I balding?? 21 year old college student here

## baldiing45

for the last couple years every now and then i would be wondering if im going bald or not.  Am i startin to lose it, it hasnt changed at all in the last 2 years atleast lookin at pics 2 years ago, this is me with a bed head. I take pics sometimes of the bak of my  head to see if its gettin worse hahha.  If i am ill prolly just say **** it and eventually shave it off..

----------


## Dan26

Yep.

Shave it off and hit the gym.

Best

----------


## baldiing45

ahhh shittt =(

----------


## baldiing45

some more responses would be helpful,

----------


## hgs1989

yes, use minoxidil. you still have a thick hair. use minoxidil. don't hesitate using it because of some online weird stories. try fin or dut but I personally don't like to play with hormone levels. don't shave it.  you are not there yet.

----------


## JesseHeisenberg47

You do have some crown thinning which looks like MPB, I'm sorry but that what it looks like. And btw don't listen to anyone saying it's bad or you need to shave it off, because that's just utter BS. The truth is you have thinning in your crown, but it's not at an advanced stage and I'd say it's near the start. Can I also ask what your hairline's like, whether you have thinning/receding there and how bald are your relatives, as this can sometimes be an indicator? But tbh your hair still looks very good atm, it's probably not that noticeable, especially because people who don't know about MPB won't pay attention to it, so don't worry. What is even better is if the balding is just at the crown, because the good news is that's the easiest area to treat. I would recommend definitely taking minoxidil bc that's quite good at regrowing, and if you can, finasteride, considering that has a good chance to stop and arrest any future loss. So to sum up 1.) Yes it is balding but it's not that far in, and you have a good chance to avoid advanced balding 2.) Don't listen to irrational comments on your hair or head shaving, bc chances are you might regret it after 3.) For the best results try minoxidil and propecia and track progress under same lighting 4.) Don't worry about it, you still have very thick/amazing hair, and this is fixable!

----------


## baldiing45

how do i get that, is that stuff expensive, or can i just get it at like wallmart or something? 

ALso I started hitting the gym, will it affect muscle gains??

----------


## baldiing45

Will i get sick using minox, cuz im not in the mood to get sick for the sake of my hair lol.

Hairline is in the early stages, its recedin some.

As for family, dad has full head of hair hes in his mid 50s, moms dad is bald, her brother is bald. Either way no one in my family started balding in their 20s, more their mid 30s.  Dads brother is bald. 

Will the minox stop the hairloss, or will it just keep my hair as is.

----------


## baldiing45

bump...

So i got the minox, gonna start maybe sometime this week, does it help at all, or can it make it worse??

----------


## Mbach07

> bump...
> 
> So i got the minox, gonna start maybe sometime this week, does it help at all, or can it make it worse??


 Hey, first of all, your hairloss is not bad in the pic, though there may be a little bit. Of course it is good to act as early as possible in terms of combating hairloss.

Now, you're talking about jumping on minoxidil and if that is the case I would just beforehand say this:

1) Minoxidil won't stop the CAUSE of your hairloss. Minoxidil will promote growth of your hair. Depending on your genetics, it may be enough, if you have good hair genes. Though most likely in the long run (this may vary from few to many years depending on genetics) your hairloss will catch up with you.

2) Please realize that you will be bound to apply this 2 times a day for the rest of your life in order to keep the results given by minoxidil. Every single day, for the rest of your life. Some people are cool with that, others not so much. Remember it has to be applied to your scalp and not hair, which can be a hassle with longer hair if it's a large area. In your case, it may be easy to apply as you're not a diffuse thinner like me, but it's seemingly only your crown that's thinning slightly.


If you truly want to stop your hairloss long term, and keep your hair for as long as possible, I would urge you to jump on Propecia (Finasteride). Take 0.5-1mg pr. day (Propecia contains 1mg pr. tablet) for the rest of your life. It will stop your hairloss unlike minoxidil, and most likely regrow what very little you have lost too. Also, it's way more convenient to just swallow a pill every day.

About Finasteride:
Please, do not be scared by the horror stories that gets exaggerated about Finasteride. It's mostly BS. The chance of getting sides are very small. I have taken it myself for 8 months now. The only "side-effect" I have experienced is my semen is slightly more watery than before. Apart from that, nothing. Still very high sex-drive/libido. 

So in short: Finasteride is your best option for stopping your hairloss and keeping your hair for a long time. I don't see the reason for Minoxidil in your case, but it is your choice. Please consider what I have written!  :Smile:

----------


## baldiing45

ya since readin ur post, i figured i wont start for a month, just need to do my reserach before doin it right away

----------


## unbalding

When you catch it this early you do not need minoxidil. Minoxidil is just to aid in getting regrowth, but it does nothing to fix the basic problem of DHT damaging your hair. You should see a dermatologist who is familiar with hair loss, and verify the cause before you do anything. If they verify that you do indeed have AGA then you need to get on an anti-androgen to protect your follicles from DHT. The two main options now are finasteride, and RU58841. Finasteride is taken orally and reduces DHT levels in your body. RU58841 is an experimental topical that blocks DHT from binding to the hair follicle. 

If I were you I would get RU58841 on the black market, and you should be able to thicken your hair and maintain until CB-03-01, a topical similar to RU58841, hits the market. By doing this it is very likely that we will have a cure before you ever lose more hair. The most important thing for you to know is that it is easy to maintain your hair with treatment, but it is almost impossible to regrow it once it's gone. The time to do something is now, not after it gets worse.

----------


## dia17

There are many options available rather than Minxodill. Your hairs are think and you are not in a state to undergo Hair transplant operation. So you must consult a good doctor rather than taking advices from others forum member here!!!

----------


## baldiing45

i will try to get a derm appt or something when i head home from college in a month.

----------


## baldiing45

hair is about the same, starting minox now, prolly waited too long, but i now know for sure im losing hair slowly.

----------


## baldiing45

> hair is about the same, starting minox now, prolly waited too long, but i now know for sure im losing hair slowly.


 Update: Still have hair....Yep

----------


## hasan641

Your hair looks fine. I don't see any signs of thinning or baldness, at least not in that picture.

----------


## baldiing45

> Your hair looks fine. I don't see any signs of thinning or baldness, at least not in that picture.


 Haha

Yeah I've been keeping an eye on it for 2 years and it looks the same... 

I'm actually going to the dermatologist to see what's up though 

Most forums and 1 barber(5 years ago) have said that I am thinning but it isn't far enough yet. I just assume My hair loss is slow. My moms brother and dad had hair in their 20s and didn't start getting the balding look until their late 30s early 40s so I assume my hair loss is slow or like you said I am fine

----------


## hasan641

If you think you're thinning, you're thinning.

----------


## marklin

Mbach07, 
Is Finasteride still good for you as 2017 now? No side effect?

Thanks

Mark

----------


## Rizaan

> When you catch it this early you do not need minoxidil. Minoxidil is just to aid in getting regrowth, but it does nothing to fix the basic problem of DHT damaging your hair. You should see a dermatologist who is familiar with hair loss, and verify the cause before you do anything. If they verify that you do indeed have AGA then you need to get on an anti-androgen to protect your follicles from DHT. The two main options now are finasteride, and RU58841. Finasteride is taken orally and reduces DHT levels in your body. RU58841 is an experimental topical that blocks DHT from binding to the hair follicle. 
> 
> If I were you I would get RU58841 on the black market, and you should be able to thicken your hair and maintain until CB-03-01, a topical similar to RU58841, hits the market. By doing this it is very likely that we will have a cure before you ever lose more hair. The most important thing for you to know is that it is easy to maintain your hair with treatment, but it is almost impossible to regrow it once it's gone. The time to do something is now, not after it gets worse.


 You'd have to be retarded to tell him to use RU when there are other PROVEN medications to treat hairloss.

----------


## baldiing45

What do you mean others won't pay attention to it?

Yeah I started finasteride 3 months back. I was scared about sides so I didn't do it for a while.

My hair looks exactly the same though....have experience minimal loss since the pic on this thread.

----------


## baldiing45

Update: STill have hair.

----------


## baldiing45

Update: I made this 4 years go. I still have hair.

----------


## riky

Yes bro, It seems to start falling your hair. I would recommend to care your hair. Take proper diet which content vitamins, minerals, protein etc. 
Nail rubbing also can be a good option.
You can get proper guidance here

----------


## baldiing45

> Yes bro, It seems to start falling your hair. I would recommend to care your hair. Take proper diet which content vitamins, minerals, protein etc. 
> Nail rubbing also can be a good option.
> You can get proper guidance here


 I posted this 4 years ago. I still have hair(I got on treatment)

----------


## curtantonio

i'm about 5 years older and loosing hair fast. I started seeing thinness on top about a year ago and it was upsetting as hell, as I was seeing scalp.

 A week ago I buzzed it no guard to see if that would hide the problem. Now, I realize why it looks thin. I can see the pattern. Not sure what the **** is next but think a year from now it will be worse.

----------


## baldiing45

Update 4 years later: still have hair. Havent went bald yet. I still Take finasteride.

----------


## curtantonio

> for the last couple years every now and then i would be wondering if im going bald or not.  Am i startin to lose it, it hasnt changed at all in the last 2 years atleast lookin at pics 2 years ago, this is me with a bed head. I take pics sometimes of the bak of my  head to see if its gettin worse hahha.  If i am ill prolly just say **** it and eventually shave it off..


 i started similar 19ish. eventually lost almost all of it. i know it's stressful. if you buzz super short, people will get used to your new look and NOT notice further thinning, etc. best to ya

----------


## baldiing45

> i started similar 19ish. eventually lost almost all of it. i know it's stressful. if you buzz super short, people will get used to your new look and NOT notice further thinning, etc. best to ya


 i made this post 4 years ago

I still have hair....I will shave eventually though when I stop taking the meds for sure...

----------


## sifu

this is the best thread I've come across....ever.

----------


## viveksharma

Hi, 

i have been through this, I tried so many things to get it back except for one. sleep and food is the key factor. shave it, go to gym, eat good food and massage your head using an organic oil or coconut oil mixed with olive oil, keep it over night and do it 3-4 times in a week. use a light shampoo to wash it off in the morning. Include green vegetables and fruits especially pomegranate which really helps in growing the hair. Also apply curd sometimes on the head to moisturize the scalp. Keep it for half an hour and wash it off. You will see the difference in 15 days.

I am sure this will help, this is not going make it worse anyway because we are not using any harmful chemicals here. Good Luck

----------


## baldiing45

Its been 5 years since I made this thread. 

Still have hair after all these years. I worry sometimes, but I am ok for now at 27...

----------


## BaldingAt20

Hi! Thanks for keeping updates in this forum. I'm 20 and i would say my hair is similar to your hair in the first post. Its promising that you still have a head of hair, can you post what your regime is ? Also, would it be possible for you to post updated pictures of your head please?

----------


## baldiing45

I just do fin

----------


## baldiing45

Update in 2020 with the pandemic 6 years later and a stressful ass job at age 27:

still have hair. Hairline is the same or better. The hair I have is thicker. I only get compliments about my hair, I never got anyone telling me I am losing it(never did though). I won't lie I have been depressed lately for a couple years and more self conscious then I was at the time I posted this damn thing. Sometimes I think not knowing about hair loss in the first place is a blessing as you can enjoy life easily and not worry so ****ing much.

The doctor said my "thinning" area is a normal part and I don't need hair transplant surgery.

Funny story I Ended up getting prescribed finasteride from a fraud here in Arizona.,, some crazy woman who is prescribing hair loss products to "patients" when she doesn't even have a license to do so lmfao. 

I miss my teen years(2006 to 2013) lmfao. I used to have super thick hair that would get caught in the razer when cutting it. Those were my glory days!!!! It was crazy I was even worried about balding back then


Enjoy life guys don't waste your time worrying about shit like I did

----------


## baldiing45

> Hi! Thanks for keeping updates in this forum. I'm 20 and i would say my hair is similar to your hair in the first post. Its promising that you still have a head of hair, can you post what your regime is ? Also, would it be possible for you to post updated pictures of your head please?


 I use coconut oil, finasteride, and this weird supplement called nutrafol. I never did rogaine. Too much for me

----------


## cecilfitzgerald1

I have heard that some students go bald due to stress. That's why i advise students to use companies like site to avoid the stress of a lot of homework.

----------


## AliceC

perfect!

----------

